# Mantic Corporation as IG and idea requests for alternative Vendettas



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Okay I play casually at the FLGS, and I have stumbled on *http://www.manticgames.com/Shop-Home/Warpath/Corporation.html , *and think they look pretty badass. I like the look and especially the price. I am wondering if anyone has any alternatives for Vendettas that are along these lines? I am going to end up building a full on IG army so I am also curious at how well people think these mix with the GW models.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Wow they look great!

stick some IG regalia and it would be an honour to field against such an army!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

If you're looking for good IG stand ins, check out the plastic Warzone models from their last edition.

Either from Prince August or on ebay. You can get them in big quantities for cheap. There are both more armored guys (the Bauhuas army) and more . . . WWI British looking troops (Imperial).


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Just make sure you get enough for a guard army before mantic dies, since its doing shit as a company at the moment


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Just got the Hq dude and a Vet squad for now, that plus a Vendetta is it for spare fundage for now. Should keep me busy enough painting along with the rest of my stuff.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

They are lovely looking models...too bad I don't need any myself, but I know a few IG'ers I'll be showing these to.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://wargamesfactory.com/webstore/alien-suns/shock-troops-sci-fi-greatcoat-troopers

DKoK anyone?


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

scscofield said:


> http://wargamesfactory.com/webstore/alien-suns/shock-troops-sci-fi-greatcoat-troopers
> 
> DKoK anyone?


Old stuff now, wouldn't waste money on them, defiance games is allot better, I have seen the UAMC guys in the flesh, very very nice
http://www.defiancegames.com/index.php/news/item/next-sets-for-defiance
http://defiancegames.com/index.php/shop#ecwid:category=1831024&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I like what you linked but I unsure if your saying what I linked is old and wasteful or what you linked is.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

The shock troops are old and kinda crap, caused allot of hype when released, then people stopped giving a damn


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Ahh, all this stuff is new to me, only been in the wargaming hobby for a little over a year now.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Old stuff now, wouldn't waste money on them, defiance games is allot better, I have seen the UAMC guys in the flesh, very very nice
> http://www.defiancegames.com/index.php/news/item/next-sets-for-defiance
> http://defiancegames.com/index.php/shop#ecwid:category=1831024&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal


Thanks for the links Sakura - I have just found the place to get most of my next army

Tryanids for the WIN!

130 bugs for around £74 after taxes (includes delivery from the US too!)

throw in some gene-stealers, a carniflex or two.... BOOM!


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

On the Mantic site check out the maruaders, they look EXACTLY like 40k orks


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Shattertheirsky said:


> On the Mantic site check out the maruaders, they look EXACTLY like 40k orks


But then you have to actually buy mantic products


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Sakura_ninja said:


> But then you have to actually buy mantic products


What is the issue with this?


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

is there some difficulty buying Mantic products?

their website states they offer international shipping - on some of their products ($99+) its free international shipping... when you add customs duty, thats about £75 for about 100 models (120 in the case of the bugs) =) - hell add another £75 in the form a Carniflex, some genestealers and some heavy support - and you have an amazing and unique army for the princely sum of £150! 

I think you can see where I am going with my next army!


I have to admit, those UAMC look great as well, but I am not an IG player - but if I was.... I would want as many a meat-shields as possible for my tanks - and the cheaper the better!


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

scscofield said:


> What is the issue with this?


It's a dead company begging people for money producing a poor quality product and rule system that openly belittles and opposes the games and players of gw, giving then a negative image.

Heck estevium games (or however its spelt) stocks 1/3 of all mantic products for the UK and refuses to take new products from mantic and is unable to get rid of what he had, because nobody wants to stock it.

Heck mantic refuse to take there own product back and have had allot of staff leave
Rats and sinking ship come to mind


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

*Sweet!*

Sounds like even cheaper mini's!


I really don't care for a company's viewpoint - if they make a good model for a good price and it fits my army / collection - I will buy it.

Do you know what stockists in the UK have this stuff?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Maelstrom games stock mantic, and i think wayland do as well, and you can also order direct from mantic


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Cheers Flynn

book-marking the hell out of it now!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I'm of the same opinion, if they are failing then cheaper minis in route. I have not found anything to suggest they are online though beyond what Sakura is saying.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

scscofield said:


> I'm of the same opinion, if they are failing then cheaper minis in route. I have not found anything to suggest they are online though beyond what Sakura is saying.


Not meaning to be disrespectful to Sakura_ninja, but most, if not all, of her posts on here that I've seen have been negative/bitchy, so I'd take her criticisms with a pinch of salt.



On the subject of Mantic - in the past I've bought some of their undead, and one of the guys at my club uses their Dwarves in their Dwarf army. From my experience their minis are on the quality side.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Aye the only bad I have heard is static poses. Which I am fine with as a part of the large IG force I'll probably end up with.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Dînadan said:


> Not meaning to be disrespectful to Sakura_ninja, but most, if not all, of his posts on here that I've seen have been negative/bitchy, so I'd take his criticisms with a pinch of salt.


There is a male sakura ninja on here?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Sakura_ninja said:


> There is a male sakura ninja on here?


Until picture proof with a verifiable thing like a personal msg is posted, all ' females' are men on the internet. Katiedrake is proof of why.


That is besides the point though. Could you please provode links showing Mantic to be failing. Otherwise as he said, negativity with no reason, pinch of salt, ectect.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Sakura_ninja said:


> There is a male sakura ninja on here?


Corrected - happy now?


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Mantic just finished a Kickstarter campaign and got $350,000 to make new models. I haven't searched nor heard of them having difficulties, but they have $350k to do something with. If they make all the fantasy models for Kings of War (their fantasy game), which is what the Kickstarter was for, then they will have more product they can sell at the very least.

I participated in the Kickstarter campaign to get a pile of cheap models. I'll see in a while how good they are. I am getting some of the undead that they currently make, and then all the newer models they will be making.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

scscofield said:


> Until picture proof with a verifiable thing like a personal msg is posted, all ' females' are men on the internet. Katiedrake is proof of why.
> 
> 
> That is besides the point though. Could you please provode links showing Mantic to be failing. Otherwise as he said, negativity with no reason, pinch of salt, ectect.


 http://www.esdeviumgames.com/contact-us/ company I was trying to spell, ask them, and ask them to be honest about it


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

My local store (1500 miles away but still local) shifts a lot of mantic stuff. There are certain units that no one wants but it seems a lot of people are using most them as cheaper alternatives to GW which lets face it, they are. It all depends on the local gaming scene, there are areas where certain games/models are over or under represented so using blanket statements that mantic doesn't sell doesn't give people the whole truth.

Also the kickstarter was a pretty massive success for them and it lets the company 'catch up' to other systems like WHFB with the sheer amount of new units and armies they're bringing out over the next year.

I think Mantic will stick around to be honest, They obviously haven't been the massive success they hoped to be as most people are very set in their ways and unwilling to try new figures but more and more people are coming around to the idea. They'll never be as big as GW but just being in the market is a good thing for people looking for cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

I might use some of their models for SoB conversions for a different look. I'll have to see how they turn out.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If I like how these models turn out I will get more of them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually sakura maybe telling the truth, i have been approached by a few companies offering the KOW stock at cost or less because they were dumping the range after sales were far less than mantic had estimated, the same distributors have not taken up the warpath range because of poor sales of KOW.
Add to that the fact mantic used the kickstarter process rather than a bank or business investors it could be an indication that the company isnt as sucessful as we would like.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That sucks for Mantic, if I end up liking the models I will have to grab what I can then I guess.


----------

